# WWE Superstar Randy Orton Fights for His Life In The Condemned 2 on Blu-ray and DVD January 19



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SANTA MONICA, CA (November 9, 2015) - WWE Superstar Randy Orton and Academy Award® nominee Eric Roberts (Best Supporting Actor, Runaway Train,1985) team up to battle the bad guys in the ultimate game of human survival, when The Condemned 2 arrives on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD January 19 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment and WWE Studios. The edge-of-your-seat thriller is currently available On Demand. The follow-up to the hit theatrical release The Condemned, The Condemned 2 packs an explosive punch, as the hunters become the hunted in a lethal game of survival of the fittest. Featuring Wes Studi (Avatar) and Steven Michael Quezada (TV's "Breaking Bad") as the criminal game-makers, this mind-blowing combat thriller raises the stakes and takes audiences on the ride of their lives.

After a failed mission to capture the leader of a deadly gambling ring (Studi), bounty hunter Will Tanner (Orton) becomes the hunted - a human target in a game which forces contestants to kill or be killed. As high rollers bet on who will survive, Will, his father (Roberts), and their fellow teammates wage an all-out war against the deadly game's wicked mastermind (Quezada).

The Condemned 2 comes loaded with heart-pounding special features providing a behind-the-scenes look at the making of the film. The Condemned 2 will be available on Blu-ray and DVD at the suggested retail price of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively. 

BLU-RAY/DVD/ DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Drones" Featurette
"Fight for Your Life" Featurette

*Subject to Change 

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: The Condemned 2 © 2015 WWE Studios, Inc. and Lions Gate Films Inc. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2016 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved. WWE, the WWE logo and RANDY ORTON are trademarks of World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for Violence Throughout and Language 
Genre: Action 
Blu-ray Closed-Captioned: N/A
DVD Closed-Captioned: English
Blu-ray Subtitles: English, Spanish, English SDH
DVD Subtitles: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 90 minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (1.78:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (1.78:1)
Blu-rayAudio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital Audio​


----------

